# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Jordan Retaliates - All ISIS Prisoners to be Executed TONIGHT

## Matt

Only three days ago Jordan was trying to broker a deal whereby their  pilot held hostage by ISIS would be released in exchange for a woman  terrorist whose attempt to blow herself up in nursery school failed, as  ISIS had demanded. Then the ISIS Nazis changed their minds and refused to make the deal.

 Jordanian officials then threatened to execute — not just the female  terrorist — but all the ISIS prisoners in their custody should any harm  befall the Jordanian pilot captured by the barbaric group.

 Breaking today the world has been stunned by *unspeakable video footage of the pilot being burned alive in a cage.
*
 Fox News’ Katherine Herridge described the video as primal, and  fought back tears as she told of how he grabbed his head as he collapsed  under the flames.

It is now breaking that Jordanian officials announced that — TONIGHT — they plan to execute EVERY ISIS prisoner, according to Sky News Arabia and the Associated Press:




> Sky News Arabia  and AFP are reporting  that the kingdom plans to execute all ISIS prisoners including Sajida  Rishawi, a would-be suicide bomber arrested in 2005 in connection with  Al Qaeda in Iraq’s attack on schools and hotels in Amman that year which  killed 60 people.


http://toprightnews.com/?p=8210

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## nonsqtr

No one executed yet, as of five minutes ago.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well...we'll see.    You know that Isis will respond by burning or worse, the American woman and European woman that they are now holding.

----------


## Matt

I don't think the King of Jordan is as much of a pussy that our leader is. I'm pretty sure they'll do it. I just wonder how far they go. Will it be a simple hanging or are they stockpiling lighter fluid right now? You guys got to remember it's only 3:30AM in Jordan right now. I think immediately will be more likely in their afternoon (which will be our morning).

----------

DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> No one executed yet, as of five minutes ago.


Is it dawn in Jordan?

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Calypso Jones

They said at dawn on Wednesday.  That should be in about a half an hour...right?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Back to the 26 year old female being held by ISIS.   American...aid worker.  Why?    She's been held for a year.   Why didn't she just go to Detroit.    She'd be closer to home.

----------


## Matt

> They said at dawn on Wednesday.  That should be in about a half an hour...right?


No. It's 3:30 AM there. Even by their time the sun won't rise until 6:28 AM (according to Google). So we have 3 hours.

----------


## sooda

> I don't think the King of Jordan is as much of a pussy that our leader is. I'm pretty sure they'll do it. I just wonder how far they go. Will it be a simple hanging or are they stockpiling lighter fluid right now? You guys got to remember it's only 3:30AM in Jordan right now. I think immediately will be more likely in their afternoon (which will be our morning).


We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.

----------


## Matt

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.


If Obama was smart he'd stop playing word games and call terrorism and terrorists what they really are. Instead we play games with words like "armed insurgencies" for terror groups and "work place violence" for domestic terror incidents. If we we're smart we'd have a leader with some balls who would go out and do something about this problem. Can you imagine a world where FDR never took on Japan and Nazi Germany? Standing by and pretending the world doesn't effect you has never worked.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Sheldonna (02-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.


oh no...it's about Obama being a pussy.   and smart enough to seed this country with jihadiis in order to destroy us from within.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## sooda

> oh no...it's about Obama being a pussy.   and smart enough to seed this country with jihadiis in order to destroy us from within.


Surely you don't believe such a crock of chit.

----------


## Canadianeye

I hope Terry Jones makes a video offering to light the Jordanian fires...with whatever he might have handy.

----------


## Katzndogz

> oh no...it's about Obama being a pussy.   and smart enough to seed this country with jihadiis in order to destroy us from within.


He just brought in 35,000 syrian fighters.

----------


## Matt

> oh no...it's about Obama being a pussy.   and smart enough to seed this country with jihadiis in order to destroy us from within.


Forget the Jihadis. Ee've had hundreds of thousands of children cross the border from Mexico and other impoverished nations to our South. You guys think the resurgence of Measles is a coincidence? It's had a nice incubation period and it's about to unleash the holy hell of virus onto the unvaccinated. It won't be the first either.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Forget the Jihadis. Ee've had hundreds of thousands of children cross the border from Mexico and other impoverished nations to our South. You guys think the resurgence of Measles is a coincidence? It's had a nice incubation period and it's about to unleash the holy hell of virus onto the unvaccinated. It won't be the first either.


 That's the whole problem, we need to worry about America and American families.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

A superman says to Braniac AND Lex Luthor.

Force is all you understand.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I hope *Terry Jones* makes a video offering to light the Jordanian fires...with whatever he might have handy.


Isn't *TJ* already dead?

 :Dontknow:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Jordan Retaliates - All ISIS Prisoners to be Executed TONIGHT**Good start.*

----------

DonGlock26 (02-03-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

As of 10:30 tonight Fox reports Jordon executed 2 prisoners.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Matt (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

Jordon should round up all relatives of the prisoners and have the prisoner light the fire that roasts his own family while he's forced to watch. Better yet have them kill each other's families.

A few toasted Mohammedmallows will end this crap fast.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Two have just been shot.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

The woman has just been offed.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I always did like the King of Jordan.......

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015),DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Matt (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The woman has just been offed.


Will she get to defile some virgins, too?

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I always did like the King of Jordan.......


 His time is limited.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Nah, I don't think so. They've been trying to kill him for a long time. He's pretty smart and wary of radicals. Why do you think he threw the pals out of his country? Because they had plans to kill him and take over Jordan. Not happening on his watch. I don't know why everyone is so upset. Is it just because he's just not acting like the pantywaist we have for a leader here in the US?

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015),DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Back to the 26 year old female being held by ISIS.   American...aid worker.  Why?    She's been held for a year.   Why didn't she just go to Detroit.    She'd be closer to home.


Too dangerous.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.


Well, he's lost already then.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015),GreenEyedLady (02-03-2015),Sled Dog (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> If Obama was smart he'd stop playing word games and call terrorism and terrorists what they really are. Instead we play games with words like "armed insurgencies" for terror groups and "work place violence" for domestic terror incidents. If we we're smart we'd have a leader with some balls who would go out and do something about this problem. Can you imagine a world where FDR never took on Japan and Nazi Germany? Standing by and pretending the world doesn't effect you has never worked.



He's a progressive. He can't be smart living in their fantasy world.

----------


## DonGlock26

> oh no...it's about Obama being a pussy.   and smart enough to seed this country with jihadiis in order to destroy us from within.


Obama created this mess with his reckless foreign policy. He fanned the flames of Islamist revolution
 and lost control of the fire.
So, he burned Egypt up until the Egyptian Army put it out. Libya is still on fire. Syria is a raging inferno. Iraq is a full involved structure fire with great loss of life.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> His time is limited.


LOL!!  Why?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Jordon should round up all relatives of the prisoners and have the prisoner light the fire that roasts his own family while he's forced to watch. Better yet have them kill each other's families.
> 
> A few toasted Mohammedmallows will end this crap fast.


Now, that's speaking in fluent Muslim.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> LOL!!  Why?


 You need to watch more. Who owns the temple mount, Jordon. Problems have already started.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> *Jordan Retaliates - All ISIS Prisoners to be Executed TONIGHT*
> 
> 
> *Good start.*


I'm gonna need video.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015)

----------


## Matt

There's only one American left in ISIS control. Obama has vowed to use all resources to get her. Which basically, to me, means she's screwed. There's only one thing that can potentially save her....a special forces raid. Send in the Rangers, or the Seals, or the Tac-P's, or anything. Lets utilize the strongest military on Earth for once. Then lets take out ISIS.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

he's not gonna do a damn thing to get her out.   hell, she probably dated Bergdahl.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> You need to watch more. Who owns the temple mount, Jordon. Problems have already started.


Jordan lost that after attacking Israel in 1967. Where are the problems?

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm gonna need video.


Pay for view? Can we get a group deal?

----------


## Roadmaster

This was put out, propaganda against Jordan in Dec. In his speech he didn't say that, so your guess it as good as mine on where they got this or if he actually wrote this but it seems extreme and non believable. 

http://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-Co...e-Mount-383300

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jordan lost that after attacking Israel in 1967. Where are the problems?


 No they didn't.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jordan doesn't own it.  They did some repairs.  The area is controlled by Israel.  Some local muslim entity has control over the mount itself.   So it's not Jordan.   I'm sure they have some say seeing as they are the Muslim equivalent of George Soros.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jordan doesn't own it.  They did some repairs.  The area is controlled by Israel.  Some local muslim entity has control over the mount itself.   So it's not Jordan.   I'm sure they have some say seeing as they are the Muslim equivalent of George Soros.


Yes they do still own the temple. Israel might control the area but they still own it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes they do still own the temple. Israel might control the area but they still own it.


They lost it in war. You appear to be having trouble accepting it. Are you an Arab?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> They lost it in war. You appear to be having trouble accepting it. Are you an Arab?


 They did not, if they had it would be long gone. The only thing that stops them from removing it is Jordan.

----------


## Katzndogz

> There's only one American left in ISIS control. Obama has vowed to use all resources to get her. Which basically, to me, means she's screwed. There's only one thing that can potentially save her....a special forces raid. Send in the Rangers, or the Seals, or the Tac-P's, or anything. Lets utilize the strongest military on Earth for once. Then lets take out ISIS.


The obastard won't do a thing.  Maybe let a few more key commanders go if isis promises to do to Jordan what they did to Yemen.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Israel remove the temple mount? Are you off your rocker? The ones DESTROYING Temple mount are the muslims.

----------


## Hairball

I hope they kick ISIS's butts all the way to their 72 virgins.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Israeli territory includes all of Jerusalem, and that means the Temple Mount.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Israel remove the temple mount? Are you off your rocker? The ones DESTROYING Temple mount are the muslims.


They want to remove it and put their third temple there. Occupying doesn't mean own. Just like they are now occupying the west bank. They didn't win that land in the war either. They will soon claim they own that too. Jordan and Israel made an agreement and now Israel claims they own it but they still have an agreement with Jordan and will have to make them look like ISIS in the future.

----------


## DonGlock26

> They did not, if they had it would be long gone. The only thing that stops them from removing it is Jordan.


They did. The Israelis aren't uncivilized barbarians like the Muslims who turned the Hagia Sophia into a mosque. If they wanted to bulldoze, the Dome of the Rock they could. 

Are you an Arab or not?

----------


## Calypso Jones

well that's not quite true either.   Seems Jordan since 2007 does have some kind of control...I didn't see any mention of owning it.  And Israel agreed to Jordan's control of it.   now what do you make of that.

----------


## DonGlock26

> They want to remove it and put their third temple there. Occupying doesn't mean own. Just like they are now occupying the west bank. They didn't win that land in the war either. They will soon claim they own that too. Jordan and Israel made an agreement and now Israel claims they own it but they still have an agreement with Jordan and will have to make them look like ISIS in the future.


Are you denying that the 1967 war didn't occur?  :Thinking: 

Do I have to pass Jordanian customs to go there?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> They want to remove it and put their third temple there. Occupying doesn't mean own. Just like they are now occupying the west bank. They didn't win that land in the war either. They will soon claim they own that too. Jordan and Israel made an agreement and now Israel claims they own it but they still have an agreement with Jordan and will have to make them look like ISIS in the future.


Oh, you think so? Is that why there is an agreement between Jordan and Israel to provide for ALL 3 religions, Jews, Christians and Muslims to be able to pray there? Who has been digging and destroying the discovered2 ancient Jewish Temples? ARABS. Who is defiling Jewish Graves? ARABS. Who gets attacked when they are praying? It sure as heck isn't the rag heads with their asses in the air!

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> well that's not quite true either.   Seems Jordan since 2007 does have some kind of control...I didn't see any mention of owning it.  And Israel agreed to Jordan's control of it.   now what do you make of that.


Israel is a civilized country and recognizes the importance the temple mount has to islam.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> They did. The Israelis aren't uncivilized barbarians like the Muslims who turned the Hagia Sophia into a mosque. If they wanted to bulldoze, the Dome of the Rock they could. 
> 
> Are you an Arab or not?


 They should try. Jews can't enter the temple mount.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

It is an agreement to allow ALL to use the Temple Mount for Prayer and worship, as it should be.

----------


## Roadmaster

They got very upset when the Pope was allowed in by the Muslims.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> They should try. Jews can't enter the temple mount.


Really?
According to the new figures, 10,906 Jews ascended the Temple Mount in 2014, up 28% from the 8,528 who visited the site in 2013. Some 7,724 Jews visited the site in 2012; 8,247 in 2011; 5,792 in 2010; and 5,658 in 2009.

----------


## Roadmaster

There is going to be a fight between Jordan and Israel, Muslims are not allowed at the wall, and Jews at the temple. Jordan keeps up that temple and the other wants to build their 3rd temple there. After the west bank is cleared I fully intend to see a problem with them two.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Really?
> According to the new figures, 10,906 Jews ascended the Temple Mount in 2014, up 28% from the 8,528 who visited the site in 2013. Some 7,724 Jews visited the site in 2012; 8,247 in 2011; 5,792 in 2010; and 5,658 in 2009.


 They fight every year over this.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

More are going every year. So tuff luck on the lie that Jews can't enter Temple Mount.
The West Bank cleared of what? Are you a rat?

----------


## Roadmaster

> More are going every year. So tuff luck on the lie that Jews can't enter Temple Mount.
> The West Bank cleared of what? Are you a rat?


 The west bank cleared of Christians and Arabs. They arrested Jews at the temple mount last year telling them to stop. If I didn't read their papers, I wouldn't know you didn't know what you are talking about.

----------


## DonGlock26

> They should try. Jews can't enter the temple mount.


And, why would you like them to try? 

You won't say if you are an Arab or not?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sorry, but that ain't happening dude. Israel OWNS the west bank. As for Jews arrested, yeah a few were for protesting the denial of entry. The police shut it down because the ragheads were getting violent throwing rocks like the animals they are.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> And, why would you like them to try? 
> 
> You won't say if you are an Arab or not?


 Jews and Christians already do as shown by the recent figures. They can enter if they want to. It's the ragheads who have a wild hair stck up there about it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> And, why would you like them to try? 
> 
> You won't say if you are an Arab or not?


 I am pretty sure an Arab or Hebrew was back in my History some where. You can call me what you like. I prefer Nazi.

----------


## DonGlock26

> They got very upset when the Pope was allowed in by the Muslims.


How did Mohammad get there?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Sorry, but that ain't happening dude. Israel OWNS the west bank. As for Jews arrested, yeah a few were for protesting the denial of entry. The police shut it down because the ragheads were getting violent throwing rocks like the animals they are.


Rag head, don't you mean monkey or subhuman. I am the Christian and am tired of them both fighting over His land.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I am pretty sure an Arab or Hebrew was back in my History some where. You can call me what you like. I prefer Nazi.


Please, stop with the fan dance. I'm wondering why you aren't proud to admit to being an Arab Christian who just hates Israel.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Jews and Christians already do as shown by the recent figures. They can enter if they want to. It's the ragheads who have a wild hair stck up there about it.


I thought she wants the Jews to bulldoze the Muslim conquest shrines up there.

----------


## Hansel

> I don't think the King of Jordan is as much of a pussy that our leader is. I'm pretty sure they'll do it. I just wonder how far they go. Will it be a simple hanging or are they stockpiling lighter fluid right now? You guys got to remember it's only 3:30AM in Jordan right now. I think immediately will be more likely in their afternoon (which will be our morning).


It would be best for Jordan's image if they executed the prisoners without resorting to such barbaric cruelty.  The west needs to stay on the high road as the wot is very much a war of values.

----------


## Sled Dog

> well...we'll see.    You know that Isis will respond by burning or worse, the American woman and European woman that they are now holding.


Regardless, the correct answer to terrorism is the slaughter of terrorist, wherever found, whenever found.

It's be rough on the Democrat Party, but it's what needs to be done not only in the Middle East but in the US.

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.


If it's about being smart, Obama is out of the contest.   He rivals Carter as one of the most ignorant and stupid "presidents" ever.

But he's the only active traitor and member of the Muslim Brotherhood.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Surely you don't believe such a crock of chit.


You have no rational explanation for the totality of King Ebola's actions, because you just rejected the ONLY rational explanation.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Israel is a civilized country and recognizes the importance the temple mount has to islam.




Oh, shit.

The Temple Mount has NO significance to islam outside of what my youngest husky does to irritate the older one....the muslims build one of their biggest outhouses on the Temple Mount of Jerusalem to piss in the bigger dog's bed.

Wherever those damn things go, they grab the most prominent real estate and build an outhouse on it, proclaim it to be holy, and forever after demand that the society they've inflicted RESPECT that outhouse or they riot.

Those things are still building that horrid mosque on Ground Zero, aren't they?

Why do you feel that is, if not as an In Your Face Ha Ha Ha gambit?

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> There is going to be a fight between Jordan and Israel, Muslims are not allowed at the wall, and Jews at the temple. Jordan keeps up that temple and the other wants to build their 3rd temple there. After the west bank is cleared I fully intend to see a problem with them two.


Well....let's see....just WHAT event of Islamic significance happened at the western wall of the Temple of David?  Just WHAT do the Jews who go to the Wall do when there?   WHAT happens when those dogs of islam are allowed near human beings?  Why WOULDN'T any sane society decide that a particular site was too sensitive to one group to allow dogs and things access to disturb that group?

Since the damn muslims have a history of terrorism, to the point of using THEIR OWN SMALL CHILDREN AS GUIDED MISSILES TO BLOW UP OTHER CHILDREN, why would anyone with any sense allow muslims in that most sensitive area?

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. its about being smart.


Obama is not being smart, he is as stupid as they come when it comes to the renegades in the Middle East and Africa.  He thinks as long as we pull out and leave them alone, they will leave us alone and that kind of thinking is going to get out people killed.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I thought she wants the Jews to bulldoze the Muslim conquest shrines up there.


Works for me.

It's a couple centuries past when the enemy should be coddled.

That mosque does not belong there.  As an emblem of past conquest it should be removed since the muslims refuse to treat Isreal in a civilized manner.

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2015),DonGlock26 (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> It would be best for Jordan's image if they executed the prisoners without resorting to such barbaric cruelty.  The west needs to stay on the high road as the wot is very much a war of values.


Jordan is not part of "the West".

So long as the ISIS things are killed, it doesn't matter how.

Since giving prisoners lethal injections is the most heinous form of torture ever invented by the United States, I say give them sleepy shots...

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Forget the Jihadis. Ee've had hundreds of thousands of children cross the border from Mexico and other impoverished nations to our South. You guys think the resurgence of Measles is a coincidence? It's had a nice incubation period and it's about to unleash the holy hell of virus onto the unvaccinated. It won't be the first either.


The parents more that Obama has to take the blame for that.  The main job of being a parent is to protect your children until they can do it yourself, so even though Obama is guilty of permitting these invested individual into the country, the parents of these kids and guiltier unless their children can't take the  serum for medical reasons.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Obama is not being smart, he is as stupid as they come when it comes to the renegades in the Middle East and Africa.  He thinks as long as we pull out and leave them alone, they will leave us alone and that kind of thinking is going to get out people killed.


That's crap.

King Ebola pulled out because he's trying to eliminate all US influence in the area and recognizes fully that absent our presence the place would de-stabilize and thus engender growth opportunities for his friends in al qeada and the Muslim Brotherhood.

Any Alinski-ite would do the same...say, like Hillary.

I'll give you a hint:

Whenever you believe that King Ebola is doing something because he's ignorant, dig a little deeper and you'll find that he's doing it deliberately to harm the United States, because he's ignorant and a traitor.

Don't attribute innocent motives for the known traitor, they don't exist.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The parents more that Obama has to take the blame for that.  The main job of being a parent is to protect your children until they can do it yourself, so even though Obama is guilty of permitting these invested individual into the country, the parents of these kids and guiltier unless their children can't take the  serum for medical reasons.


Yep.  

The stupid anti-vaccination people who were vaccinated when they were young are too stupid to realize that they didn't get sick because...they were vaccinated...

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),sooda (02-04-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Yes they do still own the temple. Israel might control the area but they still own it.


http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_Mount




> Management and access
> See also: Temple Mount entry restrictions
> Sign in Hebrew and English outside the Temple Mount stating the Chief Rabbinate's preference that no person should enter the site, since it is the holiest site in Judaism
> 
> An Islamic Waqf has managed the Temple Mount continuously since the Muslim reconquest of the Kingdom of Jerusalem in 1187. On June 7, 1967, soon after Israel had taken control of the area during the Six-Day War, Prime Minister Levi Eshkol assured that "no harm whatsoever shall come to the places sacred to all religions". Together with the extension of Israeli jurisdiction and administration over east Jerusalem, the Knesset passed the Preservation of the Holy Places Law,[38] ensuring protection of the Holy Places against desecration, as well as freedom of access thereto.[39] The site remains within the area controlled by the State of Israel, with administration of the site remaining in the hands of the Jerusalem Islamic Waqf.
> 
> Although freedom of access was enshrined in the law, as a security measure, the Israeli government currently enforces a ban on non-Muslim prayer on the site. Non-Muslims who are observed praying on the site are subject to expulsion by the police.[40] At various times, when there is fear of Arab rioting upon the mount resulting in throwing stones from above towards the Western Wall Plaza, Israel has prevented Muslim men under 45 from praying in the compound, citing these concerns.[41] Sometimes such restrictions have coincided with Friday prayers during the Islamic holy month of Ramadan.[42] Normally, West Bank Palestinians are allowed access to Jerusalem only during Islamic holidays, with access usually restricted to men over 35 and women of any age eligible for permits to enter the city.[43] Palestinian residents of Jerusalem, which because of Israel's annexation of Jerusalem, hold Israeli permanent residency cards, and Israeli Arabs, are permitted unrestricted access to the Temple Mount.]


It is the Israelis that own it, the Muslims only manage the site.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015)

----------


## sooda

> http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_Mount
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Israelis that own it, the Muslims only manage the site.


I have been to the Dome of the Rock a couple of times with my Sunday school class, but that was before the 1967 war.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Well....let's see....just WHAT event of Islamic significance happened at the western wall of the Temple of David?  Just WHAT do the Jews who go to the Wall do when there?   WHAT happens when those dogs of islam are allowed near human beings?  Why WOULDN'T any sane society decide that a particular site was too sensitive to one group to allow dogs and things access to disturb that group?
> 
> Since the damn muslims have a history of terrorism, to the point of using THEIR OWN SMALL CHILDREN AS GUIDED MISSILES TO BLOW UP OTHER CHILDREN, why would anyone with any sense allow muslims in that most sensitive area?


1880 Jerusalem

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

The only one I have been to was the Blue Mosque  in Istanbul.

----------


## sooda

> The only one I have been to was the Blue Mosque  in Istanbul.


I would LOVE to see that. Its supposed to be very beautiful.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I would LOVE to see that. Its supposed to be very beautiful.


It was.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It would be best for Jordan's image if they executed the prisoners without resorting to such barbaric cruelty.  The west needs to stay on the high road as the wot is very much a war of values.


So the Saudis are barbaric?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh, shit.
> 
> The Temple Mount has NO significance to islam outside of what my youngest husky does to irritate the older one....the muslims build one of their biggest outhouses on the Temple Mount of Jerusalem to piss in the bigger dog's bed.
> 
> Wherever those damn things go, they grab the most prominent real estate and build an outhouse on it, proclaim it to be holy, and forever after demand that the society they've inflicted RESPECT that outhouse or they riot.
> 
> Those things are still building that horrid mosque on Ground Zero, aren't they?
> 
> Why do you feel that is, if not as an In Your Face Ha Ha Ha gambit?



Exactly, the Muslims would put another Muslim "holy site" in Rome, if they could.

Mohammad would be said to have appeared in a cloud of fiery glory with 72 nine year old brides and the 
Muslim sympathizers would say "ok".

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well....let's see....just WHAT event of Islamic significance happened at the western wall of the Temple of David?


Muslim conquest. Islam is a religion of the sword. A death cult.

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015),Sled Dog (02-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Exactly, the Muslims would put another Muslim "holy site" in Rome, if they could.
> 
> Mohammad would be said to have appeared in a cloud of fiery glory with 72 nine year old brides and the 
> Muslim sympathizers would say "ok".


The site was the city dump until the Muslims built the Dome of the Rock... so how important was it to the Jews? The destruction of the Temple gave birth to rabbinic Judaism.. Is that better than animal sacrifice? That's for the Jews to answer, not me.

----------


## sooda

> Well....let's see....just WHAT event of Islamic significance happened at the western wall of the Temple of David?  Just WHAT do the Jews who go to the Wall do when there?   WHAT happens when those dogs of islam are allowed near human beings?  Why WOULDN'T any sane society decide that a particular site was too sensitive to one group to allow dogs and things access to disturb that group?
> 
> Since the damn muslims have a history of terrorism, to the point of using THEIR OWN SMALL CHILDREN AS GUIDED MISSILES TO BLOW UP OTHER CHILDREN, why would anyone with any sense allow muslims in that most sensitive area?


Nothing happened at the Western Wall.. It was the wall of Fortress Antonia where Roman soldiers were garrisoned.. Jews began worshipping there around 1500.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Is beheading barbaric?  Sawing your head off with a bread knife is barbaric, decapitation with one swift stroke is not.  Its messy to be sure but hanging is decapitation without removing the head from the body.  Hanging separates the head from the spinal cord as does decapitation.  It would seem to me that removing a head in one swift stroke would be much quicker and more efficient than any other method of execution.

----------


## michaelr

Jordan fights against ISIS. Had this pilot been American or Israeli, he would have been safely escorted to Turkey.

----------


## pollycy

> Only three days ago Jordan was trying to broker a deal whereby their  pilot held hostage by ISIS would be released in exchange for a woman  terrorist whose attempt to blow herself up in nursery school failed, as  ISIS had demanded. Then the ISIS Nazis changed their minds and refused to make the deal.
> 
>  Jordanian officials then threatened to execute  not just the female  terrorist  but all the ISIS prisoners in their custody should any harm  befall the Jordanian pilot captured by the barbaric group.
> 
>  Breaking today the world has been stunned by *unspeakable video footage of the pilot being burned alive in a cage.
> *
>  Fox News Katherine Herridge described the video as primal, and  fought back tears as she told of how he grabbed his head as he collapsed  under the flames.
> 
> It is now breaking that Jordanian officials announced that  TONIGHT  they plan to execute EVERY ISIS prisoner, according to Sky News Arabia and the Associated Press:
> ...


This morning it was reported that they'd hanged two of the ISIS convicted prisoners, including the terrorist bitch that had been the subject of a possible trade deal earlier.  

What is needed here is not so much "execution" as extermination!  Islam itself is a violent, dangerous mental disease which needs to be removed from human experience in the 21st Century.  Those who parrot nonsense about some kind of "peaceful" Islam are ignoring completely what is in their "holy book" called the Quran.  Here's an interesting 30-minute read that will tell you everything that you, as a fellow "infidel", need to know about Islam's _peaceful_ intentions toward you: http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/qu...3-violence.htm

----------


## Taxcutter

Jordan may speak a language that ISIS understands.

Jordan has an army that is hands-down the best in the Arab world.   Note that up til now ISIS has steered clear.   After their boys get executed maybe they'll go back to steering clear of Jordan.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Jordan will not defeat isis on its own.  Without the US Jordan can only be a nnuisance.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Isn't *TJ* already dead?


Nope. Started a business selling *french* fries somewhere. Oh the irony.

----------


## Roadmaster

Jordan did what they had to do. While we are on the subject can anyone tell me what the rabbis sons got for kidnapping a Palestine boy, beating, burning and bearing him alive. They were on house arrest at one time.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Jordan did what they had to do. While we are on the subject can anyone tell me what the rabbis sons got for kidnapping a Palestine boy, beating, burning and bearing him alive. They were on house arrest at one time.


They joined the Jesuits

----------


## Roadmaster

> They joined the Jesuits


 Do you find the brutal killing of a young man funny.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Jordan did what they had to do. While we are on the subject can anyone tell me what the rabbis sons got for kidnapping a Palestine boy, beating, burning and bearing him alive. They were on house arrest at one time.



is this perhaps the guy who retaliated for the savage kidnapping and murder of four Israeli yewts...one American-Israeli?  re. taliation.  for the savagery against Israeli youths.  The mother of death palis are happy their sons are dead as long as they took dead jews with them.  The mother of the young Israeli youth was not like her Palestinian counterpart AT. ALL.  There's a big diff here. The Israelis will prosecute the murderer.  The palis on the other hand will dance in the street, pass out candy and party like it's 1999.   That's a huge difference, Roady. I wish you could see it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The site was the city dump until the Muslims built the Dome of the Rock.


Do you have a source for that?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nothing happened at the Western Wall.. It was the wall of Fortress Antonia where Roman soldiers were garrisoned.. Jews began worshipping there around 1500.


Do you have a source for this claim?

----------


## Dan40

> Is beheading barbaric?  Sawing your head off with a bread knife is barbaric, decapitation with one swift stroke is not.  Its messy to be sure but hanging is decapitation without removing the head from the body.  Hanging separates the head from the spinal cord as does decapitation.  It would seem to me that removing a head in one swift stroke would be much quicker and more efficient than any other method of execution.


Depends,,,,if you are the beheadee or the beheador!

----------


## Roadmaster

> is this perhaps the guy who retaliated for the savage kidnapping and murder of four Israeli yewts...one American-Israeli?  re. taliation.  for the savagery against Israeli youths.  The mother of death palis are happy their sons are dead as long as they took dead jews with them.  The mother of the young Israeli youth was not like her Palestinian counterpart AT. ALL.  There's a big diff here. The Israelis will prosecute the murderer.  The palis on the other hand will dance in the street, pass out candy and party like it's 1999.   That's a huge difference, Roady. I wish you could see it.


The ones who killed the Israeli was prosecuted I asked what happened to the rabbis sons that took an innocent boy and did this, what happened to them.

----------


## Roadmaster

We all get upset over a dog done this way here, but justify boys doing this to another kid that had nothing to do with the others that got killed, except the dog was not burned. This young man was alive under the dirt.

----------


## Roadmaster

Well lets see what the truth is while we are celebrating what Jordan did. The six boys confessed, they had also admitted trying to kidnap an 8 year old before this. This was not about revenge because Israeli troops had already killed a woman, child, two teens and arrested over 200 people. Also claimed they had the ones in custody that may to have had a connection with the other kids killed.  
The Israeli Supreme Court, however, has rejected the argument that Khdeir's murder should be treated equally to that of the slain settlers. 3 were released and the other 3 acquitted. It is ok to murder if it's not another Jew and they are going by the Talmud laws. :Notworthy:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

source?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Do you find the brutal killing of a young man funny.


Funny, no.  What I think is you are disingenuous by bringing this up at all.  Its almost like.  Well, yeah but look at those dirty jooooosssssssssssssss .

I find that to be quite disgusting to be honest.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-04-2015),Sled Dog (02-05-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Still waiting on a source of the tale.....

----------

DonGlock26 (02-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Funny, no.  What I think is you are disingenuous by bring this up at all.  Its almost like.  Well, yeah but look at those dirty jooooosssssssssssssss .
> 
> I find that to be quite disgusting to be honest.


 The truth is always uncomfortable for some people.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Still waiting on a source of the tale.....


Pull up a chair, you are going to need it.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well lets see what the truth is while we are celebrating what Jordan did. The six boys confessed, they had also admitted trying to kidnap an 8 year old before this. This was not about revenge because Israeli troops had already killed a woman, child, two teens and arrested over 200 people. Also claimed they had the ones in custody that may to have had a connection with the other kids killed.  
> The Israeli Supreme Court, however, has rejected the argument that Khdeir's murder should be treated equally to that of the slain settlers. 3 were released and the other 3 acquitted. It is ok to murder if it's not another Jew and they are going by the Talmud laws.


Acquitted? Do you have a link to a media source for this?

@roadmaster

----------


## DonGlock26

> The truth is always uncomfortable for some people.


We'd settle for sources.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Acquitted? Do you have a link to a media source for this?
> 
> @roadmaster


 Media no, why would they come out and say these kids didn't get punished, in fact 3 were only on house arrest 8 days, on the ruling by their courts yes. It is easy to look up but I watched it live.

----------


## Roadmaster

The ruling look it up, I am sure it's on the net-

type in "The Israeli Supreme Court, however, has rejected the argument that Khdeir's murder should be treated equally to that of the slain settlers." and see if you get anything. Stop asking for stupid sources.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Media no, why would they come out and say these kids didn't get punished, in fact 3 were only on house arrest 8 days, on the ruling by their courts yes. It is easy to look up but I watched it live.



Nicely done.  Change the topic from the murdering ISIS dogs to the evil joooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssss  sss.

Good show.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Nicely done.  Change the topic from the murdering ISIS dogs to the evil joooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssss  sss.
> 
> Good show.


 I believe in Justice for all and yes I have no use for either religions. But you seem to side with one.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I believe in Justice for all and yes I have no use for either religions. But you seem to side with one.



and so do you Roady.  It seems to the rest of us that you let your hatred of Israel cloud your opinion.

----------


## Roadmaster

> and so do you Roady.  It seems to the rest of us that you let your hatred of Israel cloud your opinion.


liberals are accused of not seeing what wrongs Obama does, and all of you can't see what Israel does. I don't hate Israel, I just look at the situation with open eyes. Whatever side does wrong I will say it. To many of you it's ok for those 6 to get off with house arrest, but not ok for others. It's not ok to celebrate kids deaths on either side. Settlers run over their kids and nothing gets done. Palestine's Christians and others are killed for their lands, and I hear nothing from any of you. But let one take revenge, and they are terrorist. Both are wrong when they do wrong and take the stupid blinders off.

----------


## Victory

> We can help, but its very important that the Arabs win this battle with ISIS. Its not about Obama being a "pussy".. *its about being smart*.


Relax everybody!  Relax!  The intellectuals are in charge and have it all under control!





*We're SO fucked!*

----------


## Calypso Jones

> liberals are accused of not seeing what wrongs Obama does, and all of you can't see what Israel does. I don't hate Israel, I just look at the situation with open eyes. Whatever side does wrong I will say it. To many of you it's ok for those 6 to get off with house arrest, but not ok for others. It's not ok to celebrate kids deaths on either side. Settlers run over their kids and nothing gets done. Palestine's Christians and others are killed for their lands, and I hear nothing from any of you. But let one take revenge, and they are terrorist. Both are wrong when they do wrong and take the stupid blinders off.


yes.  but you can't even post links to show that Israelis kill Palestinian children.  Someone asks you to do that and you never do.  I think I can see.   Israel is not Christian...I know you'd like it to be. THEY WILL BE.   Defending the indefensible is not the right thing to do.   Israel does wrong to be sure.  BUT THEY DON"T kill like the muslims do.      muslims/arabs are mostly incapable of thinking like westerners.  They only time they can do that is when they convert to Christianity.   Israelis are more like us than (unfortunately or fortunately) than muslim/arabs can ever be.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

again, Source? Or are you afraid to tell the truth? Those three kids (minors) were released because they were not involved in the murder. Of the other 3, one (an adult) has been charged, the other two were minors with documented mental problems. They were not held under "house arrest". They were held as if they were terrorists until the investigation concluded. Now try to tell the truth instead of spreading bs propaganda to suit your Jew hatred.

----------


## Roadmaster

> yes.  but you can't even post links to show that Israelis kill Palestinian children.  Someone asks you to do that and you never do.  I think I can see.   Israel is not Christian...I know you'd like it to be. THEY WILL BE.   Defending the indefensible is not the right thing to do.   Israel does wrong to be sure.  BUT THEY DON"T kill like the muslims do.      muslims/arabs are mostly incapable of thinking like westerners.  They only time they can do that is when they convert to Christianity.   Israelis are more like us than (unfortunately or fortunately) than muslim/arabs can ever be.


They will not be and the NT doesn't say that

----------


## Roadmaster

> again, Source? Or are you afraid to tell the truth? Those three kids (minors) were released because they were not involved in the murder. Of the other 3, one (an adult) has been charged, the other two were minors with documented mental problems. They were not held under "house arrest". They were held as if they were terrorists until the investigation concluded. Now try to tell the truth instead of spreading bs propaganda to suit your Jew hatred.


They were on house arrest and they always say mental problems. The first three admitted and were the first to admit and confess. None are in jail. All 6 confessed. If you had followed the news over there you would have know what happened. They all confessed.

----------


## Roadmaster

> They will not be and the NT doesn't say that


 I don't post every time they run over a child or kill one for land because no one is interested. People act like those threads have a virus.

----------


## Roadmaster

> They will not be and the NT doesn't say that


 I do love the way you call people who say He didn't come in the flesh His when He said they were not.

----------


## Roadmaster

Besides it looks like I am picking on them when I do. But I do read their papers.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Cite your sources. Otherwise no one believes you. You have shown a distinct hatred of Jews. Just because you watched on Al Jazeera doesn't mean what you saw was the truth. Another Pallywood production. LOL!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Cite your sources. Otherwise no one believes you. You have shown a distinct hatred of Jews. Just because you watched on Al Jazeera doesn't mean what you saw was the truth. Another Pallywood production. LOL!


 Bias people won't believe anyway. I told you what the Israeli court read and you failed to look it up. And you are correct I am against Judaism.
 But here is one article where three that confessed got house arrest, the others are now set free by their courts and were on house arrest while the investigation was going on. 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...alestinian-boy

----------


## Roadmaster

There were other articles that claimed the boy was gay, I could go on but in the end the courts ruled it's not the same thing.

----------


## Roadmaster

It's not going to change anything here, so I won't look up the others. Don't believe me I don't care.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I don't believe you because you have changed your story all of a sudden.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't believe you because you have changed your story all of a sudden.


 No I didn't none were actually arrested or put behind bars. The first three boys underage confessed first. They were all in the same car that got the boy. All were questioned and all confessed but not on the same day. They all stayed at their houses waiting results. The first three gave up the others. I was reading every day for updates. While they claimed it was because of the other three Israelis that got killed, 200 or more arrest and two teen, a child and a woman was killed before. I followed this one because they said the boy was still alive in one article when he was covered with dirt.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sure. Kind of hard to walk it back after you've already posted the propaganda. You think people didn't see that?
LOL!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Sure. Kind of hard to walk it back after you've already posted the propaganda. You think people didn't see that?
> LOL!


So you agree with the courts, none should be punished for what they did. Very telling of you.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Have they been tried yet? No, they haven't. Sorry, but Israel has courts. They don't hang people in the streets or behead them like you buddies do.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Have they been tried yet? No, they haven't. Sorry, but Israel has courts. They don't hang people in the streets or behead them like you buddies do.


 No they just kill people with bombs and guns. You mean Talmud courts.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Have they been tried yet? No, they haven't. Sorry, but Israel has courts. They don't hang people in the streets or behead them like you buddies do.


 They won't be tried and most people know this. They will not see a day in jail.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Ok if you say so. You might want to tell the Guardian that along with the fact they WERE arrested, (which you said they weren't), and that the two minors are pleading mental incapacitation or "insanity". Like I said, it hasn't even come to trial.

----------


## Sled Dog

> 1880 Jerusalem


Nice picture.

You ignored the question.

Because the Wall has NO signigicance to the terrorists...er  "muslims", and they'd only cause trouble...like murder kind of trouble, given the history of those filthy animals.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The site was the city dump until the Muslims built the Dome of the Rock... so how important was it to the Jews? The destruction of the Temple gave birth to rabbinic Judaism.. Is that better than animal sacrifice? That's for the Jews to answer, not me.


Muslims practice human sacrifice.   How is that better than animal sacrifice?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Nothing happened at the Western Wall.. It was the wall of Fortress Antonia where Roman soldiers were garrisoned.. Jews began worshipping there around 1500.


Well, you're full of shit and forced to lie to protect your own irrational mythology.

The Western Wall was the perimeter wall of the compound Herod built to enclose the expanded Temple Mount, and as such it was the wall closest to the temple.    

What you're saying in effect is that the Jews are so stupid they go to pray at the wall of the fort of the people that conquered them and overthrew their nation.  Makes perfect sense.   I'll believe it when I see King Ebola kneel at the Constitution at the National Archives.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Funny, no.  What I think is you are disingenuous by bringing this up at all.  Its almost like.  Well, yeah but look at those dirty jooooosssssssssssssss .
> 
> I find that to be quite disgusting to be honest.


 Playing the False Moral Equivalency Card is always tedious.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I believe in Justice for all and yes I have no use for either religions. But you seem to side with one.


If you believe the Israeli issue is important, start a thread.

This thread is about ISIS and JORDAN.

----------


## Sled Dog

> No they just kill people with bombs and guns. You mean Talmud courts.


And you're taking the side of the Islamic terrorists against Israel, using THIS as an argument?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I believe in Justice for all and yes I have no use for either religions. But you seem to side with one.


You are right, I do and it ain't murderous Muslims

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> If you believe the Israeli issue is important, start a thread.
> 
> This thread is about ISIS and JORDAN.


Start a thread?  Not in this lifetime, that wouldn't allow him to derail any negativity against the murderous dogs in ISIS.

----------

